# Solar water heaters



## jpvanheist (May 29, 2012)

anyone had one of those instaled?costa blanca aerea.
I saw it advetised on the road to La Mange, €1000. is it worth it. :emptybath:


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

What type of system were they offering?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Best money we have ever spent.


----------



## jpvanheist (May 29, 2012)

Abyss-Rover,

not sure what was on the billboard, but i would prefer those with vacuum tubes. (if the price is right)
The house has central heating trough a fuel(diesel) burner, shower and kitchen water is heated up by that same fuel burner, does not look very efficient.(cost wise)


----------

